# Wie groß muss es sein?



## Alphatronix (24. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!

Wie groß muss ein Bild sein, dass es den gesamten verfügbaren Bildschirm unter 1024x768 ausfüllt ??? Möchte nämlich einen Frame gestalten, der den gesamten Bildschirmplatz benötigt - natürlich im Fenster des Browsers... 

WER KANN MIR HELFEN??

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (24. Oktober 2002)

width="100%", height="100%"


----------



## Alphatronix (24. Oktober 2002)

Danke! Wäre eine Idee für ein Bild, aber ich benötige die genauen Angabe der Pixel 

Höhe x Breite...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. Oktober 2002)

die kriegst du raus mit screen.avialheight/width


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2002)

Diese Frage ist allgemein nicht beantwortbar, da es 

a) vom Btrowser
b) Einstellungen des Users
(Höhe Taskleiste , aktivierte Symboleisten im Browser)

abhängt!

Das wirsdt Du schon mit JacaScript ermitteln müssen und dann Anpassungen im Quelltext vornehmen müssen!

(oder Popupseite oder Fullscreen)


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Oktober 2002)

Cutti, mit screen.avalWidth/screen.availHeight sollte das trotzdem funktionieren, das ist afaik erstmal browserunabhängig (zumindest was den Bereich der Kompatibilität betrifft) und beachtet zweitens ja von dir genannte feste Bildschirmelemente. 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Cutti, mit screen.avalWidth/screen.availHeight sollte das trotzdem funktionieren, das ist afaik erstmal browserunabhängig (zumindest was den Bereich der Kompatibilität betrifft) und beachtet zweitens ja von dir genannte feste Bildschirmelemente.
> 
> Geist *



Das es mit einer Abfragen wie : "screen.avalWidth/screen.availHeight" funktioniert ist mir schon klar, deswegen auch meine Aussage:



> Das wirst Du schon mit JacaScript ermitteln müssen und dann Anpassungen im Quelltext vornehmen müssen!



Ich wollte damit nur nochmal klar stellen, das der Wert sehr verschieden sein kann und direkt beim User ermittelt und dann der Quelltext darauf angepasst werden muß.

Sprich, ich wollte nur darauf aumerksam machen auf das: WARUM?


----------



## Adam Wille (25. Oktober 2002)

Ah well, ja gut ich seh's ein - manchem User kommt's immer zugute, wenn man ihn zweimal drauf hinweist, worauf's ankommt - alphatronix bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. 

Btw...warum fullquote?

schönen Tag noch,
Geist


----------

